# Your Opinion Please...



## the iceman (Oct 31, 2009)

I just found a 60 gal air compressor tank on Craigslist. The guy wanted $150 for it & I offered $100. We settled on $125.

My plans are to build a reverse flow this winter for a project. And yes, I plan on posting pics of the build. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The question being, should I jump on that tank for that price? I've not seen a lot else out there in my area for any price. 
Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you tried a local propane dealer?? Many of them have tanks that are no longer safe for gas use, and if your smooth enough.. they may give you one for free!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it just kinda depends on what you can find in your area. Like drums some areas are just easy and cheaper than other places. Good luck with your build


----------



## jamesb (Oct 31, 2009)

Seems might steep. I can find a tank that size around here for about $40. If that's all you can find in your area, your options may be limited. Have you checked Craigslist?


----------



## raceyb (Oct 31, 2009)

LOL, thats were he found the tank.

I'd say that is too high. I'd keep shopping.


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Iceman,

I'm thinking that is a bit much for a 60 gallon tank. Unless there is a huge shortage of these in your general area, I would keep looking. Also, if you have any salvage yards around, you can sometimes score some pipe or tanks on the cheap.

I can't wait to see your final smoker...if you pimp it out anything like your Kegerator, it will be awesome.

Good luck.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, that is too high for a tank that size. Like BBQ Engineer said, check your local scrap yard if you have one. I went to ours a few weeks back and found a 52"L x 24"dia x 1/2" thick pipe. All they want for it is 50 bucks. So many deals can be found at the junk yard for sure.


----------



## the iceman (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, you guys managed to talk me out of it. I'll keep looking. I guess my build will have to wait a while longer.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## lightfoot (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah Iceman, i think thats a bit much too.  Mine is made from a 60 gallon airtank as well.  I bought it at the local scrapyard, and i gave either 10 or 20 bucks for it over a year ago and it was like new.  Hang in there, you'll find one.  Good Luck


----------



## randya (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree with the others.  I gave $40 for the 120gal (Propane tank) and just picked up a 250 gal for $40 too.  Agree with Racey, check your local dealer I am finding out they give them away, but I also understand the larger ones are hard to get because the buddy system works first on those.  If you are close to me I can get you fixed up for $40.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks but Arizona is a bit more than a couple hours drive from Florida.


----------



## jamesb (Nov 1, 2009)

Opps. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Guess I need to read a bit closer.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 13, 2009)

You guys were right, it pays to be patient.

I found a pair of 100# propane tanks for $50. They measure about 48in long by 15in dia. A little smaller than I had envisioned but I think it will work.


----------

